
A VC: Buying and Selling Assets - acangiano
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/12/buying-and-selling-assets.html
======
alexwestholm
The article mentions that asset sales are rare except in the case of a "fire
sale" where immediate liquidation is necessary. I assume this usually means a
complete exit, since tech startups usually don't often have limbs that can be
chopped off. When do you see partial asset sales?

Also, it seems implicit in the description of partial asset sales (to
paraphrase: "selling some of their businesses") that this is usually an entire
business unit... does this mean purchasers usually require non-competition
clauses in such transactions?

